# Shandra the Panda TPB Question



## OrderSol (Apr 23, 2012)

*Shandra the Panda TPB Mature Rating Question*

On the off chance that anyone here is familiar with "Shandra the Panda: Invitation to Dance", which is a TPB (Trade Paper Back, a collection of sorts) of the first 5 issues of Shandra the Panda, I must ask if it has any...adult content? The publisher's site says that it's for mature readers only, and after looking into it further, the Wikifur entry says it's "a sometimes-Adult comic." I don't know if it's simply refering to the adult side stories, or if the main books had it, and I certainly don't know if the TPB has any. I just ask, because from the samples I've found, it seems like it'd be a fun read, but I'd hate to end up finding out it has yiff in it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2012)

What the fuck is up with this shit? Whyd o people feel the need to have names rhyming with their species? Or even worse, their species is their surname. Because that's going to be easy when everyone has the same fucking surname in your town.


----------



## OrderSol (Apr 23, 2012)

"...has not made any friends yet"
Please tell me that's not a feature of this forum...


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2012)

OrderSol said:


> "...has not made any friends yet"
> Please tell me that's not a feature of this forum...



You can add people as friends. That is a feature of the board software. It is inconsequential.


----------



## OrderSol (Apr 23, 2012)

That's not exactly what I meant, but looking at your profile, I see the little thing under (well, actually _in_) your signature is just a gag.


----------



## OrderSol (May 29, 2012)

Well, I might as well answer my own question. After contacting the seller 3 times and even contacting the publisher, with no reply from any of them, I decided to take a chance and just get it. It finally arrived today, and after flipping through it, I see that it's got partial nudity and some adult situations. That's an R-rating, pretty much, and I can handle that. Still far more than I was hoping for, and still rather distasteful in my opinion, if only because not every situation seems to call for it, but I'll certainly live and maybe skip past those parts if I feel like it.

So there. If by some miraculos coincidence, there's someone else in the world with access to the internet who is asking this question, now they have their answer.


----------

